# Programmation logiciel de MAO



## le leprechaune (25 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour!
 Je vais programmer une application de musique assistée par ordinateur sur Mac OS X, et en fait je ne sais pas trop quel environnement choisir. Les questions que je me pose sont : qu'est-ce exactement que Cocoa et Carbon? Le quel choisir entre les deux? CodeWarrior vous en pensez quoi? C++/Objective C/Java?
 L'application que je souhaite réaliser est censée synthétiser de la musique via MIDI et serait plutôt assez "grosse". J'espère avoir été assez clair...
 Merci de m'aider!!
 ++


----------



## Kartof (31 Décembre 2004)

Moi je te conseil Cocoa, carbon c'est les applications mac osx CodeWarrior j'aime pas bien et je te recommande aussi C++. Objective C c'est du Cocoa, et le java je l'utilise pas (He ça rime ! :-D)
Voilà,
snon préviens moi par mail quand ton appli sort, je serait curieux de la tester. N'hésite pas à me contacter si jamais tu as quelques problèmes. Je peux même t'aider à la développer.


----------

